# What is hot restrike?



## Phaserburn (Jun 6, 2006)

What does this term mean as relating to HID lights? How does it work, what are the benefits, etc?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 6, 2006)

It means being able to turn it on right after you turn it off. Some HID's can not do this.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 6, 2006)

how long after you turn it off? does that mean it comes on at full power right away without ramp-up?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 6, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> does that mean it comes on at full power right away without ramp-up?



Yep, pretty much. It is a great advantage when you need it. My XeVision 50W handles it like a champ!

I woud say hot restrike is considered <30 seconds after shut off.


----------



## ianb (Jun 6, 2006)

yes, back to full power, but only while the lamp assembly it hot, so once it has cooled it is back to warm-up.
Ian


----------

